# menù vs. menu



## danalto

...o *menu*?
Quale delle due?
Io personalmente continuo ad usare *menù*, dal momento che senza accento per quanto mi riguarda è inglese.


----------



## claudine2006

Sono d'accordo con te. Anch'io scrivo menù.


----------



## sabrinita85

_*Menù *_anche io.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Quando è scritta menu, dov'è l'accento?  MEN-u o men-U?

Elisabetta


----------



## sabrinita85

TrentinaNE said:


> Quando è scritta menu, dov'è l'accento?  MEN-u o men-U?
> 
> Elisabetta


Sempre sulla U.


----------



## claudine2006

TrentinaNE said:


> Quando è scritta menu, dov'è l'accento? MEN-u o men-U?
> 
> Elisabetta


Io continuerei a dire men-U perché la parola è un francesismo.


----------



## smiling

Si concordo pronuncia alla francese (la e magari la italianizziamo) e però scritto senza accento.
Ricordo che garzanti riporta menù vedi menu e la definizione è alla voce menu.


----------



## claudine2006

smiling said:


> Si concordo pronuncia alla francese (la e magari la italianizziamo) e però scritto senza accento.
> Ricordo che garzanti riporta menù vedi menu e la definizione è alla voce menu.


Hai ragione. Anche qui lo confermano:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=60659


----------



## DrLindenbrock

In questo caso mi piego innanzi all'evidenza... 
Però visto che sono accettate entrambe le forme "menù" e "menu" credo che continuerò ad usare "menù"....secondo il mio modesto parere ormai è una parola italiana a tutti gli effetti, e come tale va trattata. Inoltre, ok, come dice Smiling potremmo anche pronunciare la "e" come in italiano, cioè non muta (anche perché nel sud della Francia (es. Tolosa, Marsiglia) suona così, ma io non sono del tutto convinto che tutti gli italiani sappiano pronunciare la "u" alla francese.
Per evitare ibribi o ambiguità suggerirei di usare "menù", peraltro comunissimo e attestato.
Abbiamo molte parole dal francese in italiano, e la maggior parte sono italianizzate sia nella pronuncia che nell'ortografia, e credo sia cosa sensata.


----------



## Patriccke

Ho sempre scritto _menù_ per la lista delle vivande e _menu_ nell'ambito informatico. Pensavo fosse una regola. Ma sembra che me la sia inventata io (a volte mi stupisco della mia creatività  )


----------



## Henry63a

Patriccke said:


> Ho sempre scritto _menù_ per la lista delle vivande e _menu_ nell'ambito informatico. Pensavo fosse una regola. Ma sembra che me la sia inventata io (a volte mi stupisco della mia creatività  )


Non credo te la sia inventata, è che nell'ambito informatico trovi sempre scritto menu perché deriva dalle traduzioni dall'inglese (almeno credo).

Per quanto riguarda l'uso o meno dell'accento, io sono per menù all'italiana, anche se il Garzanti (ed il De Mauro on-line) riportano menu come voce principale.
Ho il sospetto che abbiano seguito la tendenza degli ultimi anni, secondo me portata proprio dal preponderante uso informatico.
Nel mio Devoto-Oli del 1971 è riportata solo la voce menù, neanche un accenno alla voce menu, sarebbe interessante vedere se in altre edizioni di vocabolari un po' datate sia confermato quanto sto dicendo.

E poi se vogliamo mantenere l'accento sulla u nella lingua parlata, bisogna anche scriverla accentata questa benedetta ù, oppure modificare qualche regola nella pronuncia, non mi vengono in mente altre parole che si comportino così.


----------



## TimeHP

> Io personalmente continuo ad usare *menù*, dal momento che senza accento per quanto mi riguarda è inglese.


 
La parola in realtà è francese e per questa ragione non ho mai messo l'accento.  
Ciao


----------



## DrLindenbrock

TimeHP said:


> La parola in realtà è francese e per questa ragione non ho mai messo l'accento.
> Ciao


 
Che la parola sia di _origine_ francese credo siamo tutti d'accordo. 
Poi, sia in inglese che in italiano, è stata incorporata pienamente e si può dire che fa parte del lessico delle due lingue.
L'inglese tradizionalmente mantiene l'ortografia delle parole che prende da altre lingue, e *menu* non fa eccezione. Peraltro, la pronuncia è spesso diversissima dell'originale, e questo caso non fa eccezione....
In italiano, come è stato detto sopra, se si vuole porre l'accento sulla *u* finale di parola bisogna mettere l'accento....altrimenti, la si consideri ancora una parola francese a tutti gli effetti, ma in quel caso bisognerebbe pronunciare la *e* muta e la *u* "alla francese".....
Scusate, questa è una mia opinione personale....amo le lingue, mi piace parlarne il più possibile...però penso che un minimo (non troppo  ) di separazione sia necessario, se non altro per mantere la coerenza, almeno ortografica, delle lingue stesse.


----------



## Patriccke

E' vero che le altre parole di origine francese seguono la regola generale: _ragù_, non _ragu,_ _purè,_ non _pure_!


----------



## TimeHP

> E' vero che le altre parole di origine francese seguono la regola generale: _ragù_, non _ragu,_ _purè,_ non _pure_!


 
Mi sembra però che siano cose distinte:
_- menu_ conserva la grafia francese e se tu pronunci con la u chiusa puoi  
  scrivere senza accento (mi pare che su questo siamo d'accordo).

- l'italiano _ragù_ deriva da _rago__ût; purea e puré_ derivano da_ purée._
in questi due casi abbiamo comunque cambiato la grafia originale.
 
Personalmente sulle parole di origine straniera importate e diventate di uso comune credo che non si debba essere tanto pignoli e accettare le varianti (avete presente in quanti modi viene scritto krapfen? )
Ciao


----------



## BlueWolf

C'è da dire che tutti possiamo constatare cos'ha portato in inglese l'abitudine di lasciare tutte le parole importate com'erano scritte nella lingua originale.


----------



## riccio

TimeHP said:


> Mi sembra però che siano cose distinte:
> _- menu_ conserva la grafia francese e se tu pronunci con la u chiusa puoi
> scrivere senza accento (mi pare che su questo siamo d'accordo).
> 
> - l'italiano _ragù_ deriva da _rago__ût; purea e puré_ derivano da_ purée._
> in questi due casi abbiamo comunque cambiato la grafia originale.
> 
> Personalmente sulle parole di origine straniera importate e diventate di uso comune credo che non si debba essere tanto pignoli e accettare le varianti (avete presente in quanti modi viene scritto krapfen? )
> Ciao


Ciao a tutti, credo che l'adattamento di ragoût e purée fosse inevitabile, altrimenti verrebbe d'istinto pronunciarli (appunto) /rago'ut/ e /pu'ree/. Mentre per menu c'era poco da adattare, a parte l'accento.
Altre parole sono state adattate (es.: metrò invece di métro) e mi risultano ugualmente valide (De Mauro).
Secondo me c'è una certa elasticità, che credo confermino anche alla Crusca,  ma purtroppo sono nuovo e il sistema mi dice che non posso linkare.
 Comunque mi sembra di aver capito che la parola si può scrivere indifferentemente menù o menu; mentre sulla pronuncia discutono furiosamente,   perché qualcuno vorrebbe dare cittadinanza alla /y/ e non anche allo schwa... un modo di vedere tutto "settentrionale", a mio parere. Nessuno direbbe mai /py're/ per purè!
Personalmente scrivo menù (fuorché in informatica) e dico /me'nu/.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Da questo articolo, secondo paragrafo:  "la libreria ha pensato anche a menù ispirati a opere letterarie..."  Perchè usa il plurale _ispirati_ con menù?


----------



## dragonseven

Perché, con l'accento, il termine è un sostantivo italiano invariabile: «il menú», «i menú».


----------

